# retirement visa from US



## itstime (May 5, 2015)

Hi,
Could anyone tell me how hard or easy it would be to get a visa to Portugal to retire. I am a US citizen and would like to know the requirements and how much one needs for basic living including housing, food and medical insurance. Obviously different areas has different costs. Tell me about where you live; pros and cons and cost. your info would be greatly appreciated. In advance, thank you.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Itstime, contact your nearest Portugal Embassy for the list of requirements. Each embassy's list varies a bit, so you need the list from the embassy you are applying at. We applied at the one in Newark New Jersey, fairly simple, except for FBI criminal background check, they required one direct from FBI, took 16 weeks to get. I understand other embassies allow people to use services that only take a week or two. As Americans we found that most information online is for EU country members, not non eu as we are, so check that you follow non eu information. We have now been retired here in Central Portugal approximately 2 months, and love it! We are near Tomar, beautiful area. We applied for and have now received our 1 year Titulo do Residencia cards. There does not appear to be a minimum level of income that Portugal is adhering to, several said they provided SS statements, while others just showed savings of 15000 or more. When you request list from Embassy, request that figure for your application. Be very careful of advice, there are those that applied in the past that will share their experiences, which may or may not be still current requirements. We did receive some 'bad' advice, that had to be sorted later. If we can be of any assistance, please ask. Good luck!


----------



## itstime (May 5, 2015)

Thank you very much for that info, very helpful. Sorry it took me so long to reply, just got internet back after a cable got cut in the ocean between Hong Kong and here in Vietnam. From what you can tell so far, can you live on around $1500 a month there or is that bull? would love to hear what you think of Portugal so far. Thank you.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Itstime, Yes I think $1500 is doable, there are those living on much less, it depends on housing costs, and how much you may want to travel. We are traveling a lot, so that would be tight, but could do, with careful planning. We are finding utility costs are half what US costs were, food is the same, insurances are half, petrol is higher, but we bought a smaller car, we bought a house so we don't know rent costs, but have seen advertisements for 250 or higher per month for 3 bed apartments.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We have been here now about 6 weeks, love it! No regrets yet


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Rental costs vary immensely depending on area and often, also season...... as a rule of thumb, the closer you get to the coast the higher the rent goes....... If you move inland then you can find a one or two bedroomed apartment with central heating, air con and internet etc for something in the region of €300-400 per month plus utilities for a long term let or that same amount per week but including utilities for a short term let.


----------



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

What about health insurance and such? Luckly I have a house there already so I guess my major expenses, besides food and such . would be insurances and transportation?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Health insurance costs will obviously vary immensely depending on what kind of cover you choose and I'd guess there's a minimum cover required....... Probably the best thing you could do is consult your nearest Portuguese High Commission or Embassy and ask them for minimum requirement and go from there. - Or perhaps Grammymissy might be able to give more accurate advice. 

As to transport costs: Trains and buses are as cheap as chips but cars & motorcycles are expensive....... or perhaps very expensive by US standards. 

If you want to check out values, you can look at Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados, Carros Baratos but whatever you do, don't buy from Seven Sport in Condeixa near Coimbra because they do not honour their guarantee.


----------



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

So you are saying "don't buy from Seven Sport in Condeixa near Coimbra because they do not honour their guarantee?" if I understand you correctly?

LOL just teasing a bit.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

That's exactly right. I am indeed saying don't buy from Seven Sport in Condeixa near Coimbra because they do not honour their guarantee


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

In order to apply for a retirement VISA, as non EU, U.S. Citizen, a private health insurance plan needs to be purchased. But, depending on Embassy applying at, coverage requirements vary from a basic travel policy to a full plan. We purchased a full health plan, with dental and eye plan, for less than 1/2 what just our health plan in the U.S. was. You need to check with Embassy you will be applying at for their list of requirements. Non Eu do not qualify for portugal NHS health plan, but once you register with local medical center, discounted rates apply, so if only a travel health plan, costs are minimal here in comparison to US.


----------

